# venous stasis ulcer



## ggparker14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Patient presents with wound infection. PMH chronic venous stasis ulcrs, was recently admitted for infection and discharged yesterday. monring. Returns because still having pus drainage, foul smelling, chills, no fever. was dischrged on augmentin but not taking it.

PE: venous stasis skin changes with 5 venous stasis ulcers on RLE of varying size, some with serosanguinous foul smelling yellow discharge, surrounding erythema and warmth on RLE, dark brown thickened lichenifications to right foot

Impression: persistent venous stasis ulcer infection

Final diagnosis: venous stasis ulcers, cellulitis, wound infection

Would the correct code selections be 459.81, 707.10, 682.9, 958.3?

thanks for any help.


----------



## ElaineM (Feb 13, 2014)

I would code the cellulitis first 682.6 (lower extremity) then the 459.81 and third and final code 707.19 (lower limb).  Do not use 958.3 because the note has specified cellulitis...look that code up again and it directs not to use for cellulits.


----------



## ggparker14 (Feb 13, 2014)

thanks so much for your help


----------

